# Triple E Motor home



## C Nash (Apr 28, 2002)

Need information good and bad on the triple E M/H.  Looked at one today at a rv show and the salesman said they were great and I know all salesman can be trusted.  Seemed to be well built
Thanks

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## rv wizard (Apr 29, 2002)

Triple E Motor home

I think they are a pretty good quality coach. I have not heard anything really bad about them. You should be able to get 25% off suggested retail. Good luck.

Mike, Amy, Ashley, Candi
2000 Gulf Stream Scenic Crusier on Spartan M.M. 330 hp. 6 spd. Allison
#3 & #8 NASCAR

Edited by - RV Wizard on Apr 29 2002  07:21:58 AM


----------



## fjohn56 (Apr 30, 2002)

Triple E Motor home

What Company makes it? Have heard of most of the others(companies) but not this one. Do they have a web-site? Enquiring minds want to know!!  [  ]

Edited by - fjohn56 on Apr 30 2002  12:09:20 PM

Edited by - fjohn56 on May 05 2002  2:59:57 PM


----------



## C Nash (Apr 30, 2002)

Triple E Motor home

fjohn, they can be found at www.tripleerv.com

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## fjohn56 (May 1, 2002)

Triple E Motor home

Thanks, Mr. Nash!  Hadn't seen those before. Canadian, huh?!! Didn't know those Canooks had anything like a "A" M/H. Too small for me, and NO counter space in the galley!


----------



## C Nash (May 2, 2002)

Triple E Motor home

John, I really don't want anything over 36 ft with slide.  Want to stay in the 34 ft range.  We like to travel backroads and camp in the smaller campgrounds and even the slide may be a problem in someplaces but, have to have the slide.  The galley is small in the Embassy 34 ft model but, I am planning on the wife retireing with me.  Cook outside when weather permits.  We were not really that fond of the floor plan but, was VERY impressed with overall construction.  Triple E does make larger units but we are not interested in those.  Guess that's why they make all these different sizes, we all have different needs. We will be campers if we have to go back to the tents! To many great people out there to meet. Still have Damon (man hate that name) Intruder, Cruise Master,  National RV and looking at the Triple e on our list. 15 more working days and my clock punching time is OVER!!!

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## fjohn56 (May 4, 2002)

Triple E Motor home

Mr. C Nash,
   Hello  Have you considered an allure by Country Coach? or are you Strictly a "gas" man? Just curious.....Uh, Country Coach is now a part of National RV Holdings, Inc.; which is also National RV Just wondered if you had checked them out. I DO have me eye on the Lexa model they have........
   John

Edited by - fjohn56 on May 04 2002  2:40:29 PM


----------



## C Nash (May 5, 2002)

Triple E Motor home

John, my chances of every owning a Country Coach are slimer than  winning the power ball lottery!! Great coaches but, can't get them anywhere near my budget. Coarse if I try to stay within  my budget I'll probably go back to the tent days.  Like the pushers but, I am more familar with the gas burners so we are looking at the midrange units and trying to see which is better built.  Really like the Intruder floor plan with side isle but not convinced on quality.  Like the Dolphin and tropical by national best so far  Want to see some Rexall units but, not any dealer in our area. The Damon Intruder has the best dealer in my area in my opinion but, if we go on the road that won't matter anyway.  Thanks for your input.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------

